# 1 month old baby opening mouth sticking tongue in and out! is this normal?



## jadekay

al day on and off my baby has been sticking her tongue in and out repetitively for a few minutes at a time! i know its a possible sign of wind and/or hunger but she had been fed and burped when she was doing it.. is it normal wat could it be?


----------



## xvmomovx

yeah it's normal. once they become aware and learn to do a new thing they just keep doing it for a while! I am sure it's not an issue unless you've noticed anything else going on. Also it might be teething as well.


----------



## Sazaroo

Yep totally normal, my LO still does this lol x


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Definatley normal!! My LO is constantly doing, even now actually lol!! x


----------



## Lellow

Normal and so flippin cute :)


----------



## starlight2801

Totally normal. My LO has made some right faces in the past and still does, but her faces tend to change over time.

It's cute and all good x


----------



## MizzDeeDee

I had a c-section and when my Oh brought her over for me to see her, the first image I have of her is her sticking her tongue out at me.


----------



## cooky_luvs

Yeah def sounds normal, my lo does it all the time, sounds like she's just having fun :)


----------



## bump#1

Normal. Mine does it when he's due a feed or still hungry.


----------



## JaniceT

It is totally normal!! My son started doing that just before 1 month old. At 2 months, he added on salivating and chewing. Then, he cut his first tooth a day before 4 months of age and his second tooth a week later.


----------



## jessica716

Haha, my little man does this all the time, since he was about 3 weeks old in fact... looks like such a cheeky little man with his tongue out constantly...

its very cute and very normal!! xx


----------



## summer rain

Its totally normal; and I'm actually a little envious as my son is tongue tied; he can stick his tongue out fully now (though it does bulge a bit underneath) but as a newborn he'd try to stick his tongue out and couldn't at all-it was heartbreaking xx


----------



## Eleanor ace

I have a leaflet from the health visitor about ways in which babies develop their communication skills in the first 3 months, it says that opening and closing their mouths and sticking their tongues out while looking at your face is a communication technique.


----------



## KatieB

MizzDeeDee said:


> I had a c-section and when my Oh brought her over for me to see her, the first image I have of her is her sticking her tongue out at me.


That's so sweet x


----------



## KatieB

Louis sticks his tongue out all the time at the minute, yesterday he added blowing huge raspberries to his ensemble in the middle of Waitrose. They sounded like mega trumps!


----------

